# I think I  got a 35m option 40



## Ksn875 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello all! I got a recruiter to tell me finally that he will call me and reserve me a 35m option 40 as soon as one pops up. I’m very excited. My question is about DLI. I’m pretty fluent in Swedish and In Japanese. Enough so to where I’ve held conversations with people who speak these languages as there native tongue. If I don’t pass the proficiency test will I have a chance to take either of these languages as my language st DLI. Or will I have to learn a 3rd language? Thank you for your time.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jul 16, 2019)

.


----------



## Ksn875 (Jul 17, 2019)

CryptoLingUSMC said:


> You definitely won't get either of those languages at DLI, and neither will be your CLANG (control language) as a 35M. No need for them. If you were a FAO (Foreign Area Officer) maybe Japanese, but not as a 35M. Prepare to learn a new language.
> 
> Languages Offered | Defense Language Institute Foreign Language Center
> 
> I'll PM you an article to read in preparation.  Good luck!


Thank you! Luckily I haven’t had a hard time learning languages


----------

